# North Coast H.o. . . .sunday



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

This Sunday, May 3rd the North Coast H.O. racing action is on *The Dirt Track at Stark Street Speedway (A.K.A. Sheffield Lake Oval Tracks Int.).*
Doors open for HOT LAPS from 5:00 to 5:45
DRIVERS MEETING at 5:45
RACING at 6:00 beginning with the 2009 *"Duel in the Dirt"* for the MagnaTraction/X-Traction Sport Stocks followed by the *26th annual "World 600"*, featuring the Life~Like Stock Car Series.
The two Life~Like divisions, C.O.T. T-Cars & wide body M-Cars, will run separate round robin events which are for series points.
The top two from each of those regular races will then face off in the "World 600", 600 lap showdown, as was done earlier this season for the Full Moon 400.
*PREVIOUS WORLD 600 WINNERS:*
1984 Ben Naelitz
1985 Dave Biro
1986 Ben Naelitz
1987 John Warren
1988 John Warren
1989 Chuck Gerth
1990 Ron Vincek
1991 John Warren
1992 John Warren
1993 "Nevada"
1994 John Warren
1995 "Nevada"
1996 Ben Naelitz
1997 Jeff Cleugh
1998 Joe Jolly
1999 John Warren
2000 Pittsburgh "Pink"
2001 Joe Jolly
2002 John "Fireman" Schneider
2003 John Warren
2004 John Warren
2005 Jim Hudak
2006 John Warren
2007 John Warren
2008 Tom "Wahoo" Corrai
2009


----------

